# How to read a Billy Cook saddle serial number



## 2468herdsrgr8

Does anyone know how to read a Billy Cook Saddle serial   Number ?I am posting this for a friend after i told her i checked out my Circle Y saddle serial number  information ...we have looked on the net and cannot fine much information ....thanks


----------



## Bronco Hollow

If the saddle is stamped Billy Cook MAKER Greenville TX its an original.  If MAKER is not found on the saddle it is a saddle made by Simco/Longhorn when they brought his name and saddle designs [in 1981 I believe].

If you look under the fenders you should see as number like this:
1810 70  18th day, 10th month, 1970 year

At least that is my understanding....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Merci Beaucoup !  Bronco Hollow ...Our mystery is solved ...


----------

